# best carpet plant for beginners?



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Monte Carlo is great and easy plant. You can try dwarf hair grass, but I can't promise it will grow without CO2, it might... or not.


----------



## adam-v (Sep 27, 2016)

nel said:


> Monte Carlo is great and easy plant. You can try dwarf hair grass, but I can't promise it will grow without CO2, it might... or not.


finally a repsonse, thank you! i always thought monte carlo needed co2 but that's good to know, i may opt for that just to save the possible disappointment of hair grass, thanks :smile2:


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Not exactly a carpet plant, but Dwarf sag is a foreground plant that does not need co2 at all.


True Carpet plants with no co2 require great skill and often end up with algea.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Monte Carlo will do good in any conditions, when I had it with really low light and no CO2, it was growing, slowly, but steady. Now I'm trying DHG like that... It started growing, but not as good as Monte Carlo.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If you could find it Echinodorus tenellus Micro is also one that would work without co2.


----------



## adam-v (Sep 27, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> If you could find it Echinodorus tenellus Micro is also one that would work without co2.


i have actually found some of that, out of the two, which would you say is a better option to start out with? or are they both about the same level?


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

adam-v said:


> in the process of plant shopping but i really need some advice on what carpet plant to get, i need something that doesn't need extra co2 and is ideal for a beginner, i've posted 2 previous threads and nobody on here seems to like giving out advice to newbies so this is my final one before i proabbly just delete my account


check out the plant hydrocotyle tripartita

its the fastest, most aggressive growing plant i know. people use it to carpet. it grows little clovers. it will take over your tank if you let it. trim it low and it will create a carpet. good for low light because it grows really easily.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Are you using dirt? If so, hairgrass could not be easier.

Otherwise yeah, what these guys^ said.

You could also try looking up tutorials for javamoss carpets. They require some arts and crafts skills, but you probably can't get much hardier than moss.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

ranunculus indundatus and staurogyne repens also works.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

mik778866 said:


> Not exactly a carpet plant, but Dwarf sag is a foreground plant that does not need co2 at all.
> 
> 
> True Carpet plants with no co2 require great skill and often end up with algea.


Not an expert by any means, but I totally agree with this. You might be able to get a halfway decent carpet of something with medium-low light, double dosing excel, and at least some fertilization but otherwise I wouldn't even bother. Pygmy chain swords or s repens gets my vote.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Monte Carlo and pennywort so. Japan like they've said. Trust me. You will have to have good top soil though to really make the Monte Carlo work.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Krispyplants said:


> Monte Carlo and pennywort so. Japan like they've said. Trust me. You will have to have good top soil though to really make the Monte Carlo work.


Not true - monte carlo on normal really fine sand with root tabs is doing great here. (Even with sand like 0,1-0,5 mm grains you can grow healthy plants.)


----------



## proper.noun (May 29, 2016)

I hear marsilea crenata is forgiving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

nel said:


> Not true - monte carlo on normal really fine sand with root tabs is doing great here. (Even with sand like 0,1-0,5 mm grains you can grow healthy plants.)


Ok 👌. So you're saying to let some of the newbies carpet Monte Carlo on pool filter sand with osmocote below that? I never said that it couldn't be done but with a good top soil, everything is given already (for beginners). If I knew what I know now, especially for a low tech tank. I would definitely buy ada or controsoil. You don't have to add anything period. Plug in the plants, let it sit and run. Especially for a low light, low tech setup. You don't have to get fancy and buy excel, root tabs, intense light or anything.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Krispyplants said:


> Ok 👌. So you're saying to let some of the newbies carpet Monte Carlo on pool filter sand with osmocote below that? I never said that it couldn't be done but with a good top soil, everything is given already (for beginners). If I knew what I know now, especially for a low tech tank. I would definitely buy ada or controsoil. You don't have to add anything period. Plug in the plants, let it sit and run. Especially for a low light, low tech setup. You don't have to get fancy and buy excel, root tabs, intense light or anything.


That's true too, but if you want to go cheap - nothing better than sand capped on dirt or with tabs (actually I'm using clay-peat balls with ferts, here they're really cheap like 50 balls for 1$). Buying ADA is a little expensive, but it's true, that's the easiest way to go!


----------



## bluesand (Nov 3, 2014)

Definitely M Crenata, best low light carpet


----------



## lasttycoon (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm also looking for the same thing. Could Monti Carlo grow in fine black flourite well? Or would a dirt base be better? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

lasttycoon said:


> I'm also looking for the same thing. Could Monti Carlo grow in fine black flourite well? Or would a dirt base be better?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If your tank has been established for a while. It should work out. I've grown them with fluorite black sand before too.


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Just a vote for easy and basic: I have a dwarf sag carpet. Low tech, no ferts or CO2 (soil with sand cap), looks pretty good just took a long time. I tried the "pygmy" chain sword, but only one lived. These other suggestions also sound neat!


----------

